# Finished Cutting for 2011-2012



## jebatty (Mar 2, 2008)

The power company did me a good turn with their line clearing this past week. They took down and limbed some great trees along our frontage. I just finishing cutting them up, still have to split and stack, and with the wood I cut late summer, my woodsheds will be full. The new wood will take me at least through the winter of 2010-2011, after a good three summers of drying.


----------



## Redneck (Mar 3, 2008)

When you have a pile of wood like that on your place it really gives a man some piece of mind. Knowing your gonna keep your wife and kids warm for a long time is great.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 5, 2008)

Imagine that . . .no Aspen in there!


----------



## jebatty (Mar 5, 2008)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Imagine that . . .no Aspen in there!



You're right -- it's all popple :coolsmile:


----------

